# Brummen nach Verkabelung



## nordi (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo lieben Community,

ich habe ein komisches Problem mit meiner Anlage. Ausgangsituation: Ich habe einen Mac, einen TV & einen AirPort. Ich musste jedes mal an der Anlage die Cinchstecker umstecken um von der jeweiligen Quelle Sound zu hören. Jetzt habe ich mir von Conrad einen 3:1 Audioswitch gekauft wo alle drei Geräte drangesteckt werden und wo ich dann via Drehschalter einstellen kann, welches Gerät weitergeleitet werden soll an die Anlage. So bald ich aber den AirPort dran stecke (Klinke geht an den AirPort - Cinch an den Switch) höre ich aus den Boxen lautes Brummen. Woran liegt das und wie kann ich das beseitigen? Das Brummen ist so laut, dass es die Musik überstimmt. Sobald ich alle andere Geräte abziehe und nur noch der Airport dran ist, ist das Brummen weg?! Ich kann quasi immer nur Airport an den Switch stecken oder alle andere Geräte ohne Airport. Bin sehr dankbar für Antworten!


----------



## bokay (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

das klingt nach einer klassischen Doppelerdung. Versuche alle Geräte über die selbe Steckdose mit Strom zu versorgen...
Bzw.: Hat der Airport einen Schuko oder einen Eurostecker? Mögl. liegt es auch am Netzteil des Airport...


----------

